# Smelt



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Smelt is this stuff good to feed my piranha?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

moonie said:


> Smelt is this stuff good to feed my piranha?


I feed it to mine, and they love it!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah go ahead its a good staple


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks I will try it


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

What else can be used as a staple? Squid, shrimp, smelt, scallops, fillet. Did I miss any?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

tilapia, sole(my ps loved it) any white fish really


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah thanks, that's pretty much what I thought


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

dont forget the pellets!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lo4life said:


> dont forget the pellets!!


well i think (not sure but i think) that we were talking about fish meat that could be used as a staple


----------



## spartacus101 (Oct 28, 2008)

What is smelt? I am thinking grilled cheese sandwich or a patty melt when I hear the word smelt. Anyone with a picture of smelt. I feed mine beef heart and shrimp.

Hey Merry X-mas by the way!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

spartacus101 said:


> What is smelt? I am thinking grilled cheese sandwich or a patty melt when I hear the word smelt. Anyone with a picture of smelt. *I feed mine beef heart and shrimp*.
> 
> Hey Merry X-mas by the way!!


Shrimp is good for them but scratch the beefheart. Its fatty and nothing is worse then fat P's. Stick with all the basics that was mentioned from the other ppl on here and you will have nice healthy happy P's.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Trigga said:


> dont forget the pellets!!


well i think (not sure but i think) that we were talking about fish meat that could be used as a staple
[/quote]
I meant all meat.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

smelt is really good, but very messy.. but hey, my p's love it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

If you smelt it, you dealt it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

my guys love fresh smelt, I chop it into little 1/4 cubes, my guys however do not like tilapia, so I vary their diet with smelt, krill, scallops, bloodworms and pellets.


----------



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> smelt is really good, but very messy.. but hey, my p's love it!


Make sure you have some carbon in your filters to get the smell out...but my ps eat it even when its frozen...they go crazy over smelt!


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

A majority of my friends P's love Smelt. I believe your fish will love smelt also. Only problem is that they may mess up your water quality. I used to feed Smelt to my P's all the time. However, I stopped feeding the smelt because the water quality took a dive. I even began to get Planaria worms from all the Smelt that was buried in the gravel(despite doing weekly gravel vacs).


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Trigga said:


> sole(my ps loved it)


I have a sole in my tank with my Reds and they ahve taken a few nips out of the fins but really dont mess with it. They only mess with it when im away for a few days and they havnt eaten in atleast 3 days.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

my piranhas do not like the smelt at all


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

my Ps love it.


----------

